# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El 8 y 9 de enero se celebra la Conferencia Internacional Anual de Zaragoza de ONU-Agua 2012/2013

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/onu/12/...20122013-25194

El 11 de febrero de 2011, la Asamblea General de las Naciones Unidas, en su Resolución 65/154 decidió proclamar el 2013 Año Internacional de la Cooperación en la Esfera del Agua.

La Resolución 65/154 hace un llamamiento al sistema de las Naciones Unidas y a otros actores para que aprovechen el año para promover acciones a todos los niveles, incluida la cooperación internacional, de la forma que consideren más apropiada. Estas acciones deberían estar encaminadas a lograr los objetivos fijados a nivel internacional contenidos en el Programa 21, el Programa de implementación del Programa 21, la Declaración del Milenio de las Naciones Unidas y el Plan de implementación de Johannesburgo, así como a mejorar la sensibilización acerca de la importancia de estos compromisos.

Lograr la seguridad y la sostenibilidad hídrica precisa de esfuerzos concertados encaminados a promover la cooperación en agua a nivel de cuenca y a nivel local, así como a nivel de las cuencas transfronterizas, los distritos de riego y las ciudades. La cooperación resulta necesaria para gestionar algunas de las cuestiones clave como la asignación del agua, los impactos de la contaminación y la extracción de agua aguas arriba y aguas abajo, la construcción y gestión de nuevas infraestructuras, las extracciones ilegales y la sobreexplotación de las aguas superficiales y subterráneas, decisiones sobre la financiación de la gestión de los recursos hídricos y de los servicios del agua, entre otros. En este sentido, la negociación, la mediación y otros mecanismos de resolución de conflictos como la diplomacia o las herramientas y procesos participativos serán los principales temas de debate de la conferencia. La conferencia introducirá las habilidades necesarias poniendo especial énfasis sobre su importante papel en el proceso de negociación y mediación, con ejemplos de su aplicación en contextos nacionales e internacionales.

La Conferencia Anual Internacional de Zaragoza de ONU-Agua 2012/2013 Preparando el Año Internacional 2013. ¡Haciendo realidad la cooperación en materia de agua! que tendrá lugar en Zaragoza, España, del 8 al 10 de enero de 2013, se centra en cómo hacer realidad la cooperación. Para ello:

- Identificará los mejores enfoques para promover una cooperación efectiva a diferentes niveles. Planteará cuáles son las lecciones de experiencias recientes de implementación y cómo éstas han contribuido a mejorar la gestión del agua.

- Identificará cómo podemos hacerlo mejor en la cooperación en agua compartiendo lecciones de experiencias y motivando a los participantes a hacerlo mejor. Distintos casos ilustrarán experiencias sobre cómo puede facilitarse una cooperación efectiva con el fin de inspirar a otros y poner en valor los ingredientes clave del éxito. También se identificarán las dificultades, retos, obstáculos y fallos a nivel global y local, cuestiones que no debemos ignorar y de las cuales podemos aprender (el fracaso como ingrediente clave de la innovación).

----------

